# Όλα στο αρχείο



## curry (Dec 22, 2008)

Από το TVXS.gr
Έχει σχέση η υπόθεση Ζαχόπουλου με τα όσα συμβαίνουν σήμερα και την εξέγερση των νέων; 
Ανάλυση του Στέλιου Κούλογλου.

Ήταν μια απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας που εγκαινίαζε ουσιαστικά τη δεύτερη τετραετία της Νέας Δημοκρατίας. Ακριβώς ένα χρόνο πριν, ο άλλοτε πανίσχυρος γενικός γραμματέας του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού πηδούσε από το μπαλκόνι του τετάρτου ορόφου μιας πολυκατοικίας στο Κολωνάκι. Είχε μάθει ότι το ίδιο βράδυ θα παιζόταν στη τηλεόραση ένα βίντεο που περιείχε ερωτικές σκηνές του ίδιου με την 35χρονη ερωμένη του.

Λέγεται ότι στο βίντεο είχαν καταγραφεί και συνομιλίες στις οποίες ο προσωπικός φίλος του ζεύγους Καραμανλή υπερηφανευόταν για τη σχέση του κορμιού του με την κραταία τότε κυβέρνηση, αλλά αυτό έχει μικρή σημασία: ο Χρήστος Ζαχόπουλος ήθελε να αποφύγει τη δημόσια διαπόμπευση.

Το βασικό του λάθος πήγαζε από την αλαζονεία που διακατείχε ολόκληρη την κυβερνητική παράταξη: το ΠΑΣΟΚ περνούσε τη μεγαλύτερη εσωκομματική του κρίση και όλοι, από πολιτικούς αναλυτές μέχρι δημοσιογραφικούς παπαγάλους, προέβλεπαν ότι ο Κ. Καραμανλής θα κυβερνούσε για δυο-τρεις ακόμη δεκαετίες.

Μετά το τέλος της σχέσης του με την κυρία Εύη Τσέκου, ο Χ. Ζαχόπουλος αρνιόταν να τη διορίσει στο δημόσιο, όπως ο ίδιος και η ΝΔ είχαν κάνει για χιλιάδες άλλα “δικά τους παιδιά”. Η ερωμένη του απαντούσε με ένα παράνομο, ηθικά απαράδεκτο τρόπο: βιντεοσκοπώντας μυστικά μια από τις τελευταίες τους συναντήσεις. Είχε και ένα ακόμη λόγο να είναι θυμωμένη: γνώριζε ότι ένας διαγωνισμός για προσλήψεις στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού ήταν στημμένος από τον πρώην προϊστάμενό της και δεν έβλεπε το λόγο που η ίδια δεν είχε ευνοϊκή μεταχείριση. Με αυτά τα δύο όπλα στην τσάντα της, το βίντεο και τις πληφορορίες για το στημμένο διαγωνισμό, η κυρία Τσέκου απευθυνόταν στον εργατολόγο Χρήστο Νικολιτσόπουλο.

Η συνέχεια είναι γνωστή, καθώς μεταβλήθηκε σε ένα σήριαλ που έκλεψε τις θεαματικότητες της τηλεοπτικής σαιζόν. Μέχρι βέβαια που ένα ιδιότυπο “Ραδιοτηλεοπτικό Συμβούλιο”, η κυβέρνηση και η σύμμαχος Δικαιοσύνη στη συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση, αποφάσισαν να πάρουν στα χέρια τους την υπόθεση. Η μέθοδος διεκδικεί παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία: η κυρία Τσέκου σχεδόν αμέσως και αργότερα ο δικηγόρος της βρέθηκαν στη φυλακή για…συμμετοχή στην αυτοκτονία του κ.Ζαχόπουλου. Στις κανονικές χώρες, όταν εκβιάζεσαι καταφεύγεις στην αστυνομία, όχι στον Άδη. Το μήνυμα όμως ήταν σαφές: όποιος μιλούσε περισσότερο, θα το πλήρωνε ακριβά. Από τότε επικρατεί η σιωπή. Είναι σαν να μην υπήρξε σκάνδαλο.

Κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα είχε συμβεί ποτέ σε μια χώρα που οι δημοσιογράφοι θα σέβονταν στοιχειωδώς τον εαυτό τους. Άλλωστε η υπόθεση τους είχε προσφερθεί στο πιάτο: Τσέκου και Νικολιτσόπουλος απευθύνθηκαν στο Mega Channel που σε μια έκλαμψη δημοσιογραφικής δεοντολογίας αρνήθηκε, όπως υποστηρίζει, να δει το εκρηκτικό βίντεο. Ύστερα, κατευθύνθηκαν στο “Πρώτο Θέμα” που όχι μόνο το είδε, αλλά το αντέγραψε κιόλας. Μόνο που ένας από τους εκδότες της εφημερίδας είχε ανοιχτούς λογαριασμούς με την εφορία και τη Δικαιοσύνη, για κάπου 5,5 εκατομμύρια ευρώ απ' το υστέρημα του, που κατατέθηκαν σε σακκούλες σε μια Τράπεζα.

Έτσι, ο Θ. Αναστασιάδης αποφάσισε να διαπραγματευθεί το περίφημο DVD με το Μέγαρο Μαξίμου, για να δεχθεί την επίθεση του συνεταίρου του σε μερικά επεισόδια του σήριαλ που γυρίστηκαν στη Ζούγκλα. To συμπέρασμα της κοινής γνώμης ήταν σαφές: τα ΜΜΕ δεν αποτελούν μέρος της λύσης αλλά του προβλήματος.

Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα, αν η Δικαιοσύνη εφάρμοζε τα ίδια μέτρα και σταθμά με αυτά που οδήγησαν στην προφυλάκιση της κ. Τσέκου και των δικηγόρων, θα είχαν γεμίσει οι φυλακές. Ο επικεφαλής της Δίωξης Οικονομικού Εγκλήματος ήταν ενημερωμένος για την υπόθεση των χρημάτων Αναστασιάδη, αλλά αντί να προχωρήσει σε διώξεις διαμήνυε μέσω του βουλευτή της ΝΔ κ.Κουκοδήμου ότι μπορούσε να βρεθεί μια συμβιβαστική λύση, ώστε η υπόθεση να πάει στο αρχείο. Ο σύμβουλος τύπου του πρωθυπουργού παραλάμβανε ένα DVD- προιόν εγκλήματος.

Αντί για όλα αυτά, η ανάκριση κράτησε ένα χρόνο και τελείωσε μόλις χθες, ακριβώς δηλαδή όσο χρειαζόταν για να ξεχαστεί η υπόθεση οριστικά. Η δικαστική διεκπεραίωσή της θα κρατήσει μερικά χρόνια ακόμη. Yπάρχει χρόνος για την κυβέρνηση, όσο είναι στην εξουσία, να πετύχει τον κυριότερο στόχο που έχει αυτή τη στιγμή: o Θ. Αναστασιάδης, που κρατάει μερικά ακόμη ατού στα χέρια του, να πέσει στα μαλακά στην παράλληλη υπόθεση των 5,5 εκατ.

Προς το παρόν, όλοι κάνουν τη δουλειά τους σαν να μην έχει συμβεί τίποτα. Ο κ. Αναστασιάδης κατακρίνει την εξουσία στην εκπομπή του και ο κ.Κουκοδήμος χειροκροτεί στην Κοινοβουλευτική Ομάδα της ΝΔ -όπου επανήλθε έπειτα από μια σύντομη απουσία για τα μάτια του κόσμου- τον πρωθυπουργό που κατανόησε επιτέλους το άλλο σκανδαλάκι με το Βατοπέδιο. Ο κ. Ζαχόπουλος δεν έχει ελεγχθεί ποτέ για το στημμένο διαγωνισμό στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού.

Οι πολίτες προσπαθούν να πληρώσουν δάνεια και νέους φόρους, έχοντας πειστεί ότι κάνεις δεν τιμωρείται στην Ελλάδα, έστω και αν παραβιάζει βάναυσα τον νόμο. Και μετά, ορισμένοι αναρωτιούνται ακόμη γιατί η νεολαία αποφάσισε πρόσφατα να κάνει τη δική της δουλειά: να εξεγερθεί ενάντια στη βρώμα.


----------

